# Damp proofing block foundation ???



## SBI (Jul 22, 2008)

Wasn't sure if this was the right section to put this in or not.......But.....my question and explanation goes something like this.

I've never paid much attention to the process of damp proofing the foundation walls of a new residential house when we have them done on each house, except for noticing the black tar like material that is rolled onto the CMU exterior and garage interior. Well, with the tough times we are experiencing we are doing more and more things that we can ourselves, such as landscaping and cleaning and things of that nature. So we are now going to probably start doing the damp proofing ourselves as well. (Not waterproofing). 

My question for you experienced folks in this is......if you will, explain to me the best materials to use in damp proofing a foundation wall (no basement), and the process by which I need to go by to get the job done. What is the better quality damp proofing material on the market today, where to buy it, and what all else I will need to accomplish the task?


Thanks.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Here in CT damp proofing is spec-ed out as as two coats of portland parging and one coat of foundation sealer.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The coating is not a critical if you have a drain tile system, which is really a necessity. Still, I would go with parging and another approved coating. Very often Thoroseal is acceptable in lieu of parging.

Installing drain tile is really not costly if you do it during construction.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

here we use two coats of thouroseal with a little acryl-60 mixed in. one coat horizontally then the top coat vertically. after that, that sucker would float.


----------



## SBI (Jul 22, 2008)

jcalvin said:


> here we use two coats of thouroseal with a little acryl-60 mixed in. one coat horizontally then the top coat vertically. after that, that sucker would float.


 
You have a preferred Vendor for that material or can you get it a Lowes or something?

Edit: Not sure if Lowe's carries it but I just remembered a vendor here (Guaranteed Supply) that carries it.


----------

